
Show HN: An API that lets you power an e-commerce site with Uber-like deliveries - srikanthsrnvs
http://www.blip.delivery
======
srikanthsrnvs
Im the founder, just looking to get some feedback from people on my startup.
We're also building an iPad app for brick and mortar stores without
e-commerece, to power with deliveries.

If you have any feedback for me, especially functionality related, or just
that the fonts I've used on my website are crappy, let me know :)

------
itsoblivious
Only available in Canada?

~~~
srikanthsrnvs
Currently, yes. But we plan to scale to the US soon too!

------
timwis
Sounds like a great idea!

~~~
srikanthsrnvs
Thank you!

